
Google Search for “American Inventors” English vs. Spanish - alexryan
https://www.reddit.com/r/CringeAnarchy/comments/6trj3x/google_american_inventors_in_english_search_vs/
======
hiram112
I'm as disillusioned with the direction of Google and other SV companies as
anyone with regards to censorship, deleting accounts, and manipulation of
their products to push their agendas.

On the other hand, this particular case seems pretty benign: probably due to
the fact that the Spanish equivalent to "American inventor" in English would
be "US inventor". The " American" part in Spanish has a higher bias with
"African American" than it does in US English.

------
tomlock
Is this dog whistling some kind of conspiracy? Who actually knows how the
algorithm works? Maybe these are the inventors americans are clicking on more.

